# hey how to open a .prc file??



## eather (Mar 9, 2006)

hi,

can anyone pls tell me which software i need to download and from where to open a document with *.prc extension

i tried MS-word, notepad, wordpad ..... but all i get is gibberish

thanx in adv. for replying


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satellite?pagename=CorelCom/Layout&c=Content_C1&cid=1152796555406&lc=en
think trial on this site will help as u r trying to open a japanese file i think


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EBook#Mobipocket

http://palmtops.about.com/bldefprcfile.htm

I believe you need a Palm (or possibly another mobile device) to open them, they are PDA application files.


----------

